# To Photographers who are looking for visibility



## BulbArtWorks (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi! BulbArtWorks is looking for photos which coherent with the following topisccerca opere fotografiche che aderiscano ai seguenti temi:
- "Pictures in the rain"
- "Black"
Chosen pictures will be published on the site bulbartworks.com
and will be shown in exhibitions, concerts, parties, and other events. Besides, all participants will have the opportunity to link their works to some BulbArtWorks projects keeping all pictures rights.
Please visit: http://www.bulbartworks.com/photomenu.html
Info: claudio@bulbartworks.com


----------



## Battou (Nov 26, 2007)

wrong section, anyplace else constitutes spam

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=15


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 26, 2007)

yummy spam


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 26, 2007)

moved


----------

